# new muzzleloader - need help



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I got my first muzzleloader this year. I've used a 12 gauge pump-action shotgun my whole life. Can anyone give me some tips and things to watch out for when using a muzzleloader? It's a 50 cal Wolverine made by Knight Arms. I have bought the 209 percussion caps and 50 cal 350 grain bullets. The package says that you don't need the wad to go with these bullets because of the copper coating? I got the pelletized powder, and the instructions with the powder recommended that I use 45 cal bullets with a 50 cal gun. Is this correct? I just read the instruction manual and watch the DVD that was included but am still not sure I'm using the right products with the gun. Just trying to not blow up the gun the first time I try it.


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

You need to talk to these people.They also have a muzzle loader range.

http://www.logcabinshop.com/


----------



## GO FISH (Aug 13, 2004)

You could use a 45 cal bullet if you are using sabots. If you are not using a sabot don't use a caliber other than 50 cal. bullets. If you are using a prelubed bullet you can start around 100 grains of powder and seat the bullet on top of it,no patch or wad is needed.I'm not sure what you are calling pelletized powder, did you buy hard pellets in like 50 grains each? Or did you buy like loose pyrodex in a bottle? Like Donkey said Log Cabin is a good place to go for supplies and info.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Do yourself a huge favor and don't attempt you first time out with a MZ without going with someone that has experience or at a minimum do as suggested and go talk to a shop that can instruct you.

I can tell you that 100 gr and a 350 bullet, in that gun will rock your world with recoil if you are not ready for it.


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Lundy said:


> Do yourself a huge favor and don't attempt you first time out with a MZ without going with someone that has experience or at a minimum do as suggested and go talk to a shop that can instruct you.
> 
> I can tell you that 100 gr and a 350 bullet, in that gun will rock your world with recoil if you are not ready for it.




Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


I borrowed a friends 58 cal a few years ago (yes I said 58), loose powder in a film canister that he just wrote BOOM on..... Had to try it, once the smoke cleared my glasses were 10 yards away and the tree stump I was aiming at had disappeared. 

Definitely go see someone and hit the range before you take the new tool into the woods.


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I think I need to try that log cabin place out. 
Do you have to lube the bullets yourself or do them come prelubed in the package?


The Pyrodex I bought was the hard pellets in 50 grain sizes. 

Should I use a smaller grain bullet for whitetail hunting? 

Which do you prefer, sabot or non sabot? I've heard that the non sabot bullets are much harder to push into the barrel. 

Last year my dad broke his rod trying to push the bullet down the barrell.


----------



## BigV (Nov 11, 2004)

Most modern day muzzle loaders do not use wads or patches. Most folks use sabots or Powerbelts. 350 grain bullets are pretty heavy for use in a muzzie, but not unheard of. As far as powder goes, I recommend loose powder, either Pyrodex or 777 for target practice and then pellets for hunting (simply because of ease of loading for a followup shot). You need to get to the range and try a variety of different bullets and powder combinations to find what shoots best in your gun. I wouldn't recommend over 150 grains of powder or under 60. It takes a lot of shooting to find that perfect combination that will shoot the best in your gun.

I use Powerbelt 245 grain bullets and 130 grains of 777 powder and can shoot accurately out to 200 yards.


----------



## buckeyeguy (Aug 20, 2006)

I'm with BigV on the bullet weight, 350gr is a bit heavy, but it will work. In my opinion, powders are more or less a preference. If you feel more comfortable using the pellets, use them. The benefit of using loose powder is being able to customize your load for YOUR gun. I have three muzzleloaders and all three like different loads for them. One likes 100gr of 777 with a 245gr sabot (this makes pellets more attractive). Another one prefers 95gr of 777 with a 245gr sabot. Thats the reason I use mostly loose powder. I go with the lower charges because I really don't hunt anywhere where I can take a shot over 100yds. 

If you want some help let me know I could meet you over at the Log Cabin Shop and help you out at the range. Just PM me.


----------

